# I still got it!



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

It's been months since I've been able to make it to the range, but I finally went Sunday morning. The target below represents the first 3 magazines from my M&P 9 at 20 feet. Some of these were slow fire, some were slow double-taps. The 3 to the head were from a series of 9 shots where I would double-tap to the orange and then try a single to the head.

All in all, I'm pleasantly surprised. I was expecting a lot worse after being so out of practice.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

very nice! much tighter than my groups (but hopefully that will be changing soon!):smt033


----------

